# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  guppy from show

## gadget818

Anyone know what breed is this? And where can I get this from?20130602_182842.jpg

----------


## IrcKnight

Class 2 fish

----------


## gadget818

Where can I get this fish in singapore?

----------


## IrcKnight

> Where can I get this fish in singapore?


Have to check is a local entries or over sea =)

----------

